# Help deciding between aquariums



## JSB (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Guys!

ive finally narrowed down my choices after a few failed Craigslist bouts to get a used one and have decided to just start fresh and get a new one for my first aquarium and adventure into the hobby.

after researching and shopping around i have narrowed it down to two different aquariums and would love if anyone had experience with either or their opinions on either brand to let know which they prefer.

the two are:

1) fluval 26 gallon bow front LED kit at PJ's yonge n Lawrence ($199 on sale)

inlcudes:
26 US Gal. / 98 L Glass Aquarium
Aquarium Canopy – Powerful, energy-efficient LED Strip light (8000K, 630 lumens)
Fluval C Power Filter that is powerful, quiet and simple to use
Fluval M Submersible Heater
Fluval Tropical Fish Flakes
Fluval Water Conditioner
Fluval Biological Enhancer
LCD Thermometer that accurately displays water temperature
Soft 10 cm (4”) mesh fish net
Quick and easy set-up Care Guide that includes valuable tips on caring for your fish.

2) aqueon delux kit 36 gallon bowfront at Pets Mart ($199 regular)

includes: Aquarium, Quiet Flow 30 Power Filter, Large Filter Cartridge, Deluxe Full Fluorescent Hood, Submersible Heater (200Watt), Premium Fish Food, Water Conditioner, Set-up & Care Guide


i will be getting two dwarf rams in the long run but will start with a smaller set of hardy fish until i get a handle on understanding and learning to maintain a good water quality so the rams can live a good life after i cycle of course.


does anyone happen to have experience with either of these or could say anything about the brands? as far as i have read and been chatting with people it seems that fluval is top of line. so i guess im thinking should i give them less space but top of the line filtration or a bigger space and risk filtaration i have heard mixed reviews on but may end up being fine.

any of your knowledge or ideas are greatly appreciated!

i love reading this forum and its helping me learn alot

thanks so much in advance!

Jeffrey


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

As you have stated your new and this is your first aquarium, what type of fish are you looking to put into the aquarium, live plants or plastic or just wood and rock. How much time can you spend maintaining the set up, just a few things to consider. The most important thing that I find with new aquarists is that they are not patient, take your time and go slowly. With the two aquariums that you are looking at I like the first one. I'm not sure what part of Toronto you live but if its downtown stop by Menagerie Pets I believe on Parliament st. or if you can travel to Finatics at 6200 Dixie rd. Both these stores have excellent, knowledgeable people that can help you with selecting fish that can survive together. Welcome to the hobby and good luck, go slow and enjoy. Don't get frustrated.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

i've owned the aqueon 36 bow - unless manufacturing has changed in the past few years, that was a hefty and well-built aquarium. 

depending on what you intend to stock, you will probably need to upgrade the filter, so plan on this before you start knocking out the tabs at the back of the hood. they do not glue back on very well.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I believe the fluval costs more to maintain because of their custom filters. Aqueon is a good choice but I appreciate the fluval designs better. I think it comes down more to preference. They are very comparable.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank choice*

hey there well I hate to say what most would say on here ... go big 
I have not had any of those tanks , but do own a 46 bowfront ...
if you have the space to go bigger go bigger , just cause u will always want more why waste 200 bucks and then decide later u want more just my opinion 
my rule is always been figure out the space u want and can put a tank in then decide on the sizes that will fit there .. no sense going huge if u have to move out the couch.stick with your means .. if the sizes are similar then go with the larger tank ..all in ones sometimes tend to be pain in the asses cause u have to use there specific products .
hopefully I am not rambling on .pick what u feel is the better for u 
and have a blast planted tanks are kewl 
cheers 
tom

look forward to your pick and some photos


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I agree with Tom, go larger .

But in regards to those tanks, I have a fluval setup and I can tell you they're a "good and popular" brand, but not top of the line, they steer towards aesthetics and "convenience" more than anything. They do make good heaters though .

One thing i realized when I came back into this hobby was how expensive your first tanks are going to cost, I would recommend sticking to the forum to see if anyone is selling a setup that may entice you, you could spend half the price and get much more than what these branded setups can get you. The LEDs they include are only good for growing algae and lighting water , what I did with my fluval setup (that used a pretty decent t8 fixture), I took everything out and added my own equipment.. The other included items like the "enhancer" are all sample sized and are just included to increase the list of "values" - not worth it.

If you're interested, I have a couple tanks I'm planning on clearing out, small, medium, and large - one being a fluval setup if that's your thing .

Good luck!

Ps. Planted tanks rock


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

default said:


> I agree with Tom, go larger .
> 
> But in regards to those tanks, I have a fluval setup and I can tell you they're a "good and popular" brand, but not top of the line, they steer towards aesthetics and "convenience" more than anything. They do make good heaters though .
> 
> ...


JSB, I wrote you a response of things to consider and before I could post it my tablet crashed, but default posted some of the same ideas here while I was writing mine.

I agree that the kits are appealing because you get a whole bunch of stuff, but most of that extra stuff is just sample sized. The kits also tend to have cheaper filters that need frequent cartridge replacement, so the company keeps making money off you, but there are better filters out there for not much more up front cost and lower upkeep costs. Of the two kits you mentioned the fluval filter is much better though.

Basically you need to look at the tank, filter and light when comparing set ups. Any tank brand will work but some are better built and look nicer.

For filters you want good quality with ease of maintenance, no disposable all in one cartridges. You can use the same sponge and biological media in something like an Aquaclear filter for years, just rinse in a bucket of tank water when they get too dirty and you are good.

Lighting is important if you are going to put in live plants, which seem intimidating at first but actually make the tank easier to look after. Just start with easy ones like anubias, crypts and java fern that don't require high end lighting and fertilization.

Most heaters will work fine and there is not much difference in price between mid-range brands and models.

Other things to consider:

The bigger the tank the better for beginners because more water volume gives you more room for error. But make sure whatever you are putting it on is strong enough and fully supports the whole length of the tank.. A full tank is about 10 pounds per gallon, so a 35 weighs about 350 pounds. Don't sit it on a flimsy table.


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

Also, you need a test kit so you can measure ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Otherwise you will not know when your tank is cycled and ready for fish. Online sellers like mops.ca and pets&ponds.ca, both in Ontario, are good bets for the best prices on dry goods and other things like that. If you want new lighting pets&ponds has a good selection.


----------



## JSB (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for all the help! funny jeff b- that's my real name haha


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

May I also recommend AngelFins for dry goods and plants, they are Canadian and have great prices with fast delivery.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

alot of the responses on her already have many of the basis covered.... one thing i can say and i think everyone else will agree on is DO NOT RUSH IT .. DO NOT RUSH IT... its amazing getting a tank up and going but, taking time (a month or more) can help you save money down the road. Play around on here and kijiji in classified and buy used. So often people on here are looking to help out a fellow community member and put together great deals. Buy things bit by bit and plan things out. Complete setups work for a typical aquarium with easy fish but if you know what you want buy equipment by equipment and built it to suit you and what your looking to acheive . Again TAKE YOUR TIME a complete package is nice and easy but Aquariums are what you put into them with extra time researching and planning it will go a long way down the road. 
Good luck and any questions shoot a thread up or pm me if i can help id be more then willing to


----------

